# ICD para pic 16f628A con microcode studio version 3.0.0.5



## remramon2007 (Dic 13, 2008)

hola gente encontre "como si fuese nuevo esto" que se puede desarrollar un depurador con un Max 232, lo arme y no me funciona ...  llevo unas 6 o 7 horas leyendo y pasando de página a página en internet pero sin lograr hacer funcionar mi depurador...
les cuento uso el microcode studio 3.0.0.5 y compilo con el pbp 2.50A y como programador uso el Epicwin por puerto paralelo con el programador que se publica en la página de pablin el programador pablin 2...

les cuento lo que hago programo el pic y luego le doy clic al boton play del debugger del microcode... bueno espero me puedan dar una mano y la veo que nada que ver lo que estoy intentando hacer  

tambien les cuento que estoy pensando en comprarme el ICD 2 de microchip...

bueno gente un abrazo!

y gracias por los aportes que me den


----------



## remramon2007 (Dic 14, 2008)

hola gente buen día! aca estamos comenzando un día más y ya sentado frente a mi pc trabajando con esto de poder depurar paso a paso el código de micros...

para los que no entendieron del todo lo que dije aca lo dejo un poco mejor explicado:

descargarse el microcode studio 3.0.0.5

instalamos

y como compilador yo utilizo el oic basic pro 2.50A

no se si se permitira subir estos archivos o un link para que los puedan descargar, si algun moderador me pudiese contestar estaría bueno así otro cristiano igual que yo se alegra de poder depurar su micro en tiempo real y gastando solo unos mmmm 5 pesos como una locura    

bueno vamos a lo que es el impreso

dentro del mismo microcode studio podemos encontrar este circuito:
1 - vamos a ayuda
     - help topic
       - In circuit debuger (ICD)
         - Introduction
           - hardware setup

y hay tenemos el hermoso esquemático de nuestro depurador  

ahora armamos esa placa... 

y a disfrutar....


No me funciona, posibles problemas:

como leemos en todos lados lo primero verificamos que tengamos bien armada la placa y que este todo bien conectado...

- tengo el programador y el depurador conectados simultaneamente y no me programa el micro

solución desonectamos la resistencia programamos y la volvemos a conectar "o" quitas la resistecia de 100 ohms (yo la quite y hasta ahora no encontre ningún problema pero... no se si no aparecerá alguno más adelante, si alguien sabe que problema puede traer esto se le agradecería que aporte la solución) 

- programo todo bien pero no me anda el depurador

tenemos que agregar en la primera línea de nuestro programa *DEFINE LOADER_USED  1  ' uses a bootloader*
(yo al menos la cargo en la primera línea porque lo vi en un foro y me funciona)

- compilo todo lo programo y nada...
tenemos que compilar desde el boton *ICD compile* o presionamos *Ctrl + F9* si no nos aparece la barra de tareas del ICD nos dirigimos a View - Toolsbar - In circuit debug (ICD) y listo nos aparece la barra del ICD configuramos el compilador que usamos y listo.
notaremos que al compilar con el ICD el archivo *.hex que se origina es mayor esto pasa devido a que se origina un archivo .hex que contiene más información útil para poder realizar la depuración...

- si no cuentas con un pic 16f628 utiliza un 16f628a lo compilas como un pic16f628 y lo programas seleccionando un 16f628 y funciona


bueno gente esos fueron algunos problemas a los que me enfrente... si a alguien le pasa algo más se agradecería que comparta con nosotros esos problemas así compartimos conocimientos...

un abrazo y me voy a jugar con mi nuevo chiche jajaja

p.d: a los que ya sabían de esto no se rían... para mí es un gran hallazgo como para muchos seguramente acá

saludos remramon2007


----------



## pro (Jul 6, 2010)

Que tal amigos... alguien sabe si se puede usar el ICD del microcode studio con el PIC16F877A, tengo un programador usb y estoy programando en basic.

El error que me sale dice

ICD Connection timeout
MicroCode Studio was unable to connect to the pic microcontroller executing the ICD code

si alguien sabe que puedo hacer o cómo darle solucion a esto, lo agradeceria bastante.

Gracias desde ya


----------

